# Groundhog Day....



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Refresh button is back again.... for a while.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Never left on the iOS version but it's slow as crap.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Just logged in and got the update. Hope the GPS isn't as screwed up as last time they had this.


----------



## Flexibility (Oct 2, 2016)

Another update?? That might explain why I wasn't able to pick up blocks for tomorrow. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Can't prove it, but I got the email saying that I have offers available then went to the Flex app did the update (different this time because it didn't let me continue without updating the app) and once the update was complete and I logged in, suddenly I had no offers. Frustrating.


----------



## Rodz (May 6, 2017)

bacchustod said:


> Can't prove it, but I got the email saying that I have offers available then went to the Flex app did the update (different this time because it didn't let me continue without updating the app) and once the update was complete and I logged in, suddenly I had no offers. Frustrating.


Got reserved offers today but had to accept by time of two hours


----------



## Magik0722 (Jun 5, 2016)

So any word if the refresh button actually works? Does it really refresh the offers?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Appears to, haven't seen any offers yet. Makes an annoying doink unless you mute the system sound.


----------



## Bobbydan (Mar 29, 2017)

Rodz said:


> Got reserved offers today but had to accept by time of two hours


So did I but they were for a station 1.5 hours from my house. Wtf.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Magik0722 said:


> So any word if the refresh button actually works? Does it really refresh the offers?


The refresh button definitely works. I tested it and did see a block show up, but it is really slow. So much faster to just continue using an older version with the normal tap to refresh, like version 5208.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Refresh button is good and fast for me, on an S7 phone.

GPS is all bunged up again, i had to walk around the outside of the building with a Blue Vest trying to get the app to let me check in for my block. Apparently some a-holes ruined it so even the supervisors can't manually check us in on the computers until after we're 5 minutes late.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

You would think the biggest company on the planet would have better people working in tech it's ridiculous


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

bacchustod said:


> Can't prove it, but I got the email saying that I have offers available then went to the Flex app did the update (different this time because it didn't let me continue without updating the app) and once the update was complete and I logged in, suddenly I had no offers. Frustrating.


It's because once you see the notification they are gone in less than a second. I stay logged on so I can check constantly. It's a pain but it is the only way to get blocks.

It never fails every time there's an update I see no offers for a day or two. Just coincidence I'm sure but it's sure weird


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Refresh button is good and fast for me, on an S7 phone.
> 
> GPS is all bunged up again, i had to walk around the outside of the building with a Blue Vest trying to get the app to let me check in for my block. Apparently some a-holes ruined it so even the supervisors can't manually check us in on the computers until after we're 5 minutes late.


 Having the same problem with checking in. I found a work around........ pull down your notification panel and if you still see GPS directions select it.
It should then load the navigation screen and give the "i've arrived" button allowing you to check in.

Refresh button works fast on my cheap ass phone. GPS is still bugging out at the end of my routes.


----------

